# Jersey kennel club champ show



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Iam suppose to be going here on friday but car broke down last Thursday and still not running hope to god they get it running for thursday this week if not , thought someone on here my fancy a free trip to jersey and who could pick me up from blackpool and two collies all ferry and camping paid for PM for any details if u intrested thanks Anne


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooooh you'll be on the Sister Island of mine :thumbup: i might try to come over yet :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

OOOOOhhhhhhh hope you get there, looks like a nice show (just looked it up)
If I could I would help you, but i'm down in Kent and Sat is my show prep day to be ready for sunday. Hope your car gets fixed or someone offers to take you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> OOOOOhhhhhhh hope you get there, looks like a nice show (just looked it up)
> If I could I would help you, but i'm down in Kent and Sat is my show prep day to be ready for sunday. Hope your car gets fixed or someone offers to take you


Ditto for me
I really hope you can get there
xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> Iam suppose to be going here on friday but car broke down last Thursday and still not running hope to god they get it running for thursday this week if not , thought someone on here my fancy a free trip to jersey and who could pick me up from blackpool and two collies all ferry and camping paid for PM for any details if u intrested thanks Anne


Awww hun - if only I wasn't working I'd be there like a shot! Bet it's too late to get a holiday for Fri and persuade someone to work my bank hol on Monday now


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Awww hun - if only I wasn't working I'd be there like a shot! Bet it's too late to get a holiday for Fri and persuade someone to work my bank hol on Monday now


i know hun am really hoping my car fixed by tomorrow , lol tell them it a emergancy lol lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

If I could of I would of - know my way round the Island too, have been to that showground for the past 5 yrs


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: my car is fixedddddddddddddddddddd am so happppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope you make it over there Leoti!
I guess if you could get to the South Coast you might be able to get a ferry over as a foot passenger?



Acacia86 said:


> Ooooh you'll be on the Sister Island of mine :thumbup: i might try to come over yet :thumbup:


From what you've said it'll cost you a packet, but how nice it would be if you could go and meet up with one or two PF people there :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: my car is fixedddddddddddddddddddd am so happppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Whooo hoo! Great news! Now go and get a 1st!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leoti said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: my car is fixedddddddddddddddddddd am so happppppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


OHHHH yesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Leoti! Please make sure you update us at least 20 times during the day lol
(And don't forget to try & meet up with Acacia if she manages to get there!)

PS: no chance you could pick me up en route, is there?? :lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck Leoti!! I will be watching out for your updates!! 

I am not going   i have got so much work on now  i can't make it   BOOOOO!!!

I will get there for the show one flipping day!! :lol:


----------

